# High quality training treats



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Since we have entered the teenage years, Obi's recall has become poor... It's the usual thing, OK whilst we are just ambling along in familiar areas but as soon as we are in new places or a bark is heard in the distance, then he is off. It is quite worrying! Ive read through some fab advice and threads on here and am going back to basics with the recall. Never needed the high quality treats before as any food would work for Obi when he was small. So, as a bigger incentive I will stock up. But what do you guys use for the high quality treats? Chunks of cheese? Those little fish things?

Many thanks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The absolute top level treat for most dogs I know is liver cake 

http://www.hearingdogs.org.uk/news/the-dog-blog/liver-cake-recipe

Failing that things like cooked chicken, hot dog sausage, cheese, left overs from human roast dinners, baked liver, same sort of thing as liver cake but using sardines are all usually top class rewards


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you! And a recipe!! And I can freeze it!!!

Today, after a rude 4am wake up call... Obi is happily munching on grass and scattering it about the house...  wonder if I could use that as a high quality treat... Pesky Boy!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are not food orientated at all and have never been bothered with treats. But I make my own home made treats that are irresistible to them. I fry some chicken livers, chop them up into small pieces them freeze them. I take a few in my pocket everyday and they can smell them in my pocket on walks. They always come when I call but the trouble is so does every other dog around, especially greedy labs and retrievers!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is very quick to respond to random strangers who have super special treats preferably in crinkly wrappers . Inzi always goes to people who are desperately trying to recall their own dogs - she runs to them with her head low and tail gently waving - appealing to them with her eyes not to be upset and shout anymore because she is a good dog  she hates people to be upset. Once they acknowledge her (and she is hard to resist) she offers them her ball with a gleeful wag as if to say 'well if your dog doesn't need you, perhaps you could throw my ball?'  As long as Dot has her ball and I have the slinger she keeps coming back. She is not remotely interested in treats when out.
A quick convenient treat that works for a lot of dogs is the green pepperami stick - cut into thin slices. I used to keep some in an old film canister. It makes a good rattle if shaken (almost as good as a crinkly treat packet) and stinks - so most dogs think it is yummy.
Top tip - make sure you have some hand gel in your bag/car to de-pepperami your fingers after walks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A cheap and easy treat I used to use at puppy class was hot dog sausages 
The ones in a tin - chop them up into treat sizes,they love them.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Dried liver works best for us. I am 100% sure that Bear would come if we offered him cheese and other human food, but we do not want him begging at the table every time we have a charcuterie platter out, so we try to stick to his treats.


----------

